# Newera Sourced R34 GT-R V spec 2



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

So, we get an order last month for a true GT-R fan and previous R34 GT-R owner from GTROC.

He wants to have the best possible V spec 2 in Bayside Blue.

At Newere, we source the very best possible examples of all car types (From RX-7s to modified AE86s, or standard R32s). We only add a small fee ontop of the actual car costs for our time to make peoples dreams become reality.

Currently in Japan the older GT-R series editions (32-33-34) command more at auction than UK cars. This amazing v spec 2 was sourced and we went to inspect the car up close and ensure it was to the standard required. (No other company can do this, as they are not based in Japan, and will source though agents)

It’s a different market in Japan for GT-Rs, but we aim to get buyers the best possible examples available.

There are big plans for this R34 in Japan, but in the mean time I will let the pictures do the talking.

Lots of Nismo parts on this car and the owner was very careful with the choice of modifications choosing only the very best parts available.

Enjoy!


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

very nice


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

That is lovely.


----------



## redman007 (Apr 28, 2013)

Perfection!


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

i like it!


----------



## SamboGrove (Jun 27, 2010)

Wow. That's mint. One lucky owner :thumbsup:


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

Very nice!!!


----------



## ragt20 (Jun 28, 2003)

beautiful...















hmm thinks about how difficult it is to rob a bank... :chairshot


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Now that is stunning... Very nice.


----------



## XashskylineX (Jun 25, 2013)

:flame::flame::flame:


----------



## trevbwhite (May 15, 2007)

Very nice car as always


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

I would love one of these in my garage along side my 35, always wanted one in bayside blue how much are we looking at to source another mint example?
Im VERY tempted.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

I'm not going to outline the exact cost of this example

However v similar to current 35 prices in for sale section

With 34s and these rarer models (vspec 2)and condition 

You have to pay that to get this quality

Non vspec 2s around £32k


----------



## john beesla (Jun 6, 2011)

I think its worth it for a mint example considering they are only going to keep going up in value, a good investment i think plus a chance to own a japanese legend  and in my eyes the perfect two car garage


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

do love BB R34s 

out of interest Matty how much are Z-Tunes going for now (if and when they do lol)


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Lewis_08 said:


> do love BB R34s
> 
> out of interest Matty how much are Z-Tunes going for now (if and when they do lol)


well if you answered your pms

z tune wings we have


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

my box has been full , i will do some deleting! 

Not wanting wings haha ! Just curious what the models going rate is in JP atm as hakos etc have went through the roof


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

can only really quote when you ready to order as the rate changes daily

container going out shortly


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

i was meaning as in the R34 GTR Z-Tune car , as i have not looked on any import/auction sites in a long while


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Lewis_08 said:


> i was meaning as in the R34 GTR Z-Tune car , as i have not looked on any import/auction sites in a long while


no idea, only 20 made so they wont go via the auctions anyway,


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

Matt, out of interest, is the GT500 center caps avalible to buy seperatly and will they fit any LMGT4 or only GT500 model rims?


----------



## BNR34xOwnage (May 19, 2012)

What a sexy V-Spec II!! New owner must be very pleased!!


----------



## BOB GTR34 (Apr 29, 2013)

Stunning, very clean example


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

BNR34xOwnage said:


> What a sexy V-Spec II!! New owner must be very pleased!!


i am sure he is



its off to the land of chocolate from the land of the rising sun!


----------



## Marcelo Mack (Sep 15, 2013)

no words for that beauty! just amazing...


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

its all starting to come together..


"hello is that Robson leather....yes we have a v spec 2 to ship to you" hehehe


----------



## GTR33-MP (Dec 29, 2004)

Nice car Matty, has the engine bay been painted? I thought they were black from factory.


----------



## BNR34xOwnage (May 19, 2012)

Will be looking brillant with the Robson Leather interior, pretty sure!!


----------



## FakeThinkpad (Apr 30, 2011)

GTR33-MP said:


> Nice car Matty, has the engine bay been painted? I thought they were black from factory.


Bayside Blue (and a few others) between ´01-´02 had the engine bay painted in the exterior color.


----------



## ROMGTR (May 21, 2012)

VSPEC II had the engine bay say colour as the exterior


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

BNR34xOwnage said:


> Will be looking brillant with the Robson Leather interior, pretty sure!!


ARC set up now ordered for you too :thumbsup:

the Super Laps arrived the other week with us as well.:thumbsup:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

to be fitted


----------



## BNR34xOwnage (May 19, 2012)

Goodness...those wheels man!! Im in love, they gonna look so good on the car!

Big plans i've got, any day new ideas coming. More parts will be ordered soon


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

BNR34xOwnage said:


> Goodness...those wheels man!! Im in love, they gonna look so good on the car!
> 
> Big plans i've got, any day new ideas coming. More parts will be ordered soon


Marko when your car comes back from Robson we will take some pics :clap:


----------



## BNR34xOwnage (May 19, 2012)

Cant wait cant wait. Have to be patient, so excited!!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

as you know due to the amount of work you want doing, the car will be with them for a month.


----------



## BNR34xOwnage (May 19, 2012)

Yes, that fits perfectly with me!  Its gonna look perfect, thats all im excited for!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi Marko

Where are you based in CH ?

As I may be going back to Thun next year, and might take my not as shiny 34 for a bit of a blast around a few mountain passes :thumbsup:

Robbie


----------



## BNR34xOwnage (May 19, 2012)

Robbie 733 said:


> Hi Marko
> 
> Where are you based in CH ?
> 
> ...


Im based close to Zurich. Hit me up when you come over. Hopefully my R34 will be here & ready by then!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

I need those wheels !


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

tonigmr2 said:


> I need those wheels !



Can get a set ;-)


----------



## Taven888 (Mar 30, 2011)

omg loveley moter!!!!!

32k matt hmmm im selling selling haha

Shorter carbon blades to on rear undertray


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

small update

car was picked up and delivered to robson earlier this week

they are very impressed with the quality of the car

all parts going for retrim are now removed, including the seats, dash etc 

full on retrim going on, lots of parts now having the robson carbon touch

lots of plans for this car

will keep you all posted!


----------



## jOh4n (Jul 10, 2010)

matty32 said:


> small update
> 
> car was picked up and delivered to robson earlier this week
> 
> ...


This is probably a bit far fetched, but curiously wondering what happens to the factory seat cloth? is it taken off the seats in a reusable condition?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Yes it is where possible

Ie door cards etc


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

little update:

Marko i believe your wheels have now arrived after being air freighted to you.

Robson are making good progress on your interior and the huge amount of carbon interior items.

they are fully briefed in Japanese on the items you want and the quality expected

should look amazing

car will be shipped to you either Feb or March depending on transport back from Robson 

all other items including the custom LEDs are with us.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

little update, 

car now has its full interior done in carbon and full retrim.

Robson called us today and said the car is ready for transport. Gets picked up tomorrow.

pics of the interior will take place this week fingers crossed (depends on the snow!)

little added bonus, it will become a feature article within Japan!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Car now back at Newera Japan HQ

its undergone some serious retrim at Robson by the owners request.

seats fully done, (front and rear)
Headliner,
Visors,
Doors (front and rear)


Carbon added to most things lol

MFD, Switch panels, seats (inserts), side panels, interior light panels, Centre console, Mirrors, Air vents, A/C panel, etc etc :chuckle::chuckle:

anyway enjoy!


Marco...you have one special car.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks great :thumbsup:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

The headlining look superb. Those map lights; are they an optional extra?

Robson really should have finished the interior off with one of their stunning overhauled OEM steering wheels..


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Map lights?

Steering wheels been done

Its not the carbon type wheel as its too ott for this car


----------



## BNR34xOwnage (May 19, 2012)

Absolutly stunning! Hands down, Robson has done a great job. Very glad about the outcome. There is not much to say about the Steering wheel. For now im happy with it!  May change it again, later on...will see

Thanks Matt!


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Very nice, I'd like a few more Robson bits in mine (when I've saved up some more dosh!)


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

BNR34xOwnage said:


> There is not much to say about the Steering wheel. For now im happy with it!  May change it again, later on...will see


This steering wheel is almost perfection.. :bowdown1:


----------



## BNR34xOwnage (May 19, 2012)

Nice

Had already thoughts for the steering wheel, but may switch to a smaller wheel, later on. Which could be better used on track. Also im more a Alcantara guy, so may mix alcantara with carbon. But more about that later


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Kadir -they still offer that but the other is the new type


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

matty32 said:


> Kadir -they still offer that but the other is the new type


Good stuff matty. Maybe one day I will have this older type one.. :chuckle:


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

send us your wheel and we can have it done


----------



## SaveFerris (Apr 27, 2013)

Looks very nice, high quality re-trim. Loving the carbon on the seats.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

SaveFerris said:


> Looks very nice, high quality re-trim. Loving the carbon on the seats.


its a really nice retrim, they dont skimp.

Marco went for the option with the carbon side set, and the additional carbon seatbelt inserts (back of the seat)

same as mine and looks sweeeet! :bowdown1::bowdown1:


----------



## richardr33 (Oct 30, 2007)

Looks great:bowdown1:
Any pictures of new wheels fitted???


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

no wheels have been air shipped to Marco

he has them with him the car is with us.

ready for departure.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

travel buddies!


----------



## BNR34xOwnage (May 19, 2012)

Miep Miep haha!

Two of the most beautiful GT-Rs Newera has ever shipped 
The new owner of this beautiful R32 GT-R must be also very happy getting his car soon


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bet you cant wait

Ive just been out in mine after a long wait

Always makes me smile


----------



## BNR34xOwnage (May 19, 2012)

Uhhh Matt...words cant describe haha Counting the days!

Hope you had fun in yours.
You gotta take more pics of the back of your car dude!! I love the ass of your car haha!!


----------



## Nas (Sep 22, 2008)

Stunning R34, only re-confirms why I like them so much! 


I'm sure the week prior to delivery will be the longest in your life!:chuckle:


----------



## Endlessr32 (Mar 9, 2014)

What a gorgeous r34! Gotta be the best colour


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

well someone spotted it in the UK, along with our other cars


----------



## border1 (Jan 25, 2014)

That's an awesome selection of cars to be hanging off the back of a transporter!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

it is 

the v spec 2 is the nuts


----------



## BNR34xOwnage (May 19, 2012)

My car, now with the new wheels on


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

What a machine... Stunning spec on it to.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Killer wheels. Looks superb.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

looking sweet!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

any more pics marko?

i took mine out for a little drive today (first time in about 2 months)

cant be the Rb for sound.


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

God i ,ove this car so much i cant bl;oody spell


----------



## BNR34xOwnage (May 19, 2012)

Beautiful as always Matt  Love the hipo man!

Since my phone fell on the ground and died today, all the pics i took of the car until now, are gone 
But soon there will be some new pics


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

Love it...the black wheels really set it of. Interior is fantastic!


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

BNR34xOwnage said:


> Beautiful as always Matt  Love the hipo man!
> 
> Since my phone fell on the ground and died today, all the pics i took of the car until now, are gone
> But soon there will be some new pics


ah no 

get an old nokia :chuckle:

il send you some pics of the Hipo via email

:wavey:


----------



## BNR34xOwnage (May 19, 2012)

a little late, but thanks for the pics of the Hipo Matt! Im still enjoying them 

Since i cant make pics of the car anymore, people at meets enjoy to make some 
Showing pretty well the new QEST Taillights and the newly fitted Tomei Expreme Titan exhaust  Its quite loud haha!



Sometimes i think this car gets to much attention...lol 



It even makes the cars around it look good :chuckle:


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Very nice. I like your choice of wheels a lot.


----------



## eddy90 (Oct 3, 2012)

Bayside Blue is still one of the nicest colors. beside millenium jade.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

get that ARC intercooler set up fitted ;-)

i always find it really strange how i see these cars, especially that one in March in Tokyo and checking it out then, then UK, and now its over with you.

its done a world tour ;-)


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I drove this when it was in Japan and have good memories of it. A perfect BNR34 V-Spec II. 
Good to see it being enjoyed in it's new home!


----------



## BNR34xOwnage (May 19, 2012)

Thank you guys! 

Yes, it really has done a big travel until it was with me! Which i think is cool, everytime people ask me how it found its way to Switzerland i have a nice story to tell haha!

I love this car, i never had so much fun driving a car like this one!
Now that its got the new exhaust on, its even more fun. The fun is growing with every new part fitted   

On friday i can get her out of the garage again, have to fix this little problem with the engine which happens sometimes. By now i guess its a broken AFM, as the problem with dropping and blocking rpm's at 3k rpm while driving only occurs once in a while...weird.

Considering the fact that Switzerland is a pretty strict country if it comes down to exhaust sound levels, im really happy i havnt had a conversation yet with the police about it  Oh well, good that its not offically street legal yet 

Overall a perfect car!


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

I'd thought it was a loose intercooler hose, but if it's intermittent, then probably not. 
Have you tried cleaning the AFM's with brake cleaner spray? That may help. Check the connections at the AFM plugs too. If you need a replacement AFM just let Matty know and we'll get one here for you!


----------



## ian turbo (Apr 29, 2003)

Dam i want to do that with my seat bit.


----------



## BNR34xOwnage (May 19, 2012)

Sorry for the late replay...very busy, sadly not with the car lol

But problem is fixed now, was the AFM's. Now its running perfectly fine again, which makes it way much more enjoyable  Counting the days until i can drive it again 

Also my friend did a little photoshot with the car, i think it came out pretty well. I love the rear shot.







One thing is pretty clear to me, needs more low haha.


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

Maybe a touch lower on the front so it balances out. Spot on otherwise. Lovely 34.


----------



## 7evil (Feb 18, 2011)

Great R34 !


----------



## Steve_s (May 8, 2014)

Stunning!!


----------

